# BEST Headphone under 3K



## ashintomson (Sep 7, 2011)

hey  guys suggest me a headphone under 3000 ... i am going to use it for  gaming & hearing music (metal,rock,hip-hop). and i need 1 more head phone( behind the neck) for my daily use budget 1.5k -max 2k .. HELP guys ...


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 7, 2011)

Err. He might be asking about over-the-head headphones, and not earphones. 
P.S. - Personally, I have a Brainwavz M3, which is supposed to be superior to M1 and M2, but I honestly don't believe it is that great. So, I can deduce the same about M1.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry man


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

@OP

What kind of sound signature you are looking for ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 7, 2011)

Superlux HD668B
JVC HA-RX7000


----------



## Prasoon Vashistha (Sep 7, 2011)

Ozone Spark Gaming Headphone is the best headsets for gaming sounds and for music too. This is in your budget also.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 to that ^

i recently bought Ozone's Attack Snow Ltd Edition Gaming Headphone (pics coming soon), and its got nice features and very good sound. the in-line vol control, ability to use as a handset for cellphones, and the mic come in handy. i think you should go for Ozone Spark in that budget of yours.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 for the JVC.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 8, 2011)

Do you have an amp?


----------



## kolbywhite28 (Sep 8, 2011)

You might want to try this: Imagine IIC-765ANC Noise Cancelling Headphone.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 8, 2011)

The steelseries Siberia Full size headset are awesome. Got mine for 2700 bucks. Worth it and sound wonderful.


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks guys i will go with siberia .... V1 
@sarath bass test siberia - YouTube is this V1 or V2 , can u identify ....


----------



## Sarath (Sep 10, 2011)

The portions covered in the video are the same in both the V1 and V2. I was looking for the  inbuilt pull open mike on the V2 but the camera never went over there. Difficult to say but at 2700 bucks the V1 is a great pair. The V2 at twice that, I am not sure if it is a good buy or not, unless you are getting it for 400odd from USoA.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 11, 2011)

Off Topic:

From which website can I buy that Sarath?


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2011)

^^flipkart


----------



## Sarath (Sep 11, 2011)

I got mine from Infibeam use that coupon and you will get it for 2600


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Sep 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I got mine from Infibeam use that coupon and you will get it for 2600



Dude .. i think coupon was expired ..do u have any other to share

Thanks


----------

